# New to ebroidery



## prokegler (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi, 
I'm in the process of adding embroidery to my screen print business. I would like to hear your opinions about your experience expertise as to which machines to look at and those to stay away from. I'm not looking at going huge off the start. Maybe a 1 or 2 head that has few if any problems with the machinery and sews well.
I've been trying to research different companies and only confuse myself with all the aspects of each machine. Tajima, Melco, Brother, Happy, SWF, Toyota, Highland, Barudan, etc. Please help!!
Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

A single head will get you into the game but you can't make any money with it. You should look to a 4 head and find a good digitizer for the files to sew.


----------



## wonderchic (Aug 29, 2012)

We have tajimas and are very happy with them. I would stress there is a learning curve with embroidery like anything else, try not to get too discouraged. I would also, politely, disagree and say that there is money to be made with one head if that is all you can afford. Yes it takes longer to do a bigger order, i get that, but it can be done. You have to start somewhere. Good luck to ya and I hope everything works out for you.

I would totally agree on the above posters advise on getting a reliable digitizer. They are something you can't go without. I use 24hourartwork for cap/left chest size logos and they are fantastic. Economical and fast-and the logos always sew out great.


----------



## prokegler (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: New to embroidery*

Does anyone here have any experience with SWF 1501C machines?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: New to embroidery*



prokegler said:


> Does anyone here have any experience with SWF 1501C machines?


We have one. The compact machines are ok but you should consider the standard size.


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

I've got a 1201c which is basically the same machine but 12 needles instead of 15.


----------



## prokegler (Feb 5, 2013)

philipfirth83 said:


> I've got a 1201c which is basically the same machine but 12 needles instead of 15.


Philip,
Can you give me any insight as to the quality you get from your machine and any major issues with it if any?

Thank you!


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I have a 1501T which is the table sized version. Only issues in 6 years have been a broken reciprocater (my fault) and a bad Y motor which I suspect may have also been my fault. Otherwise it's been a decent machine...


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

I bought the machine just over 12 months ago 2nd hand, Im the 2nd owner. The machine is a 2004 model.

The guy who originally bought it hardly used it.

I have the machine running 6/7 days a week around 12 hours per day, I haven't had a single problem with the machine.

I keep the machine well oiled and greased in the correct places.

The embroidery quality is as good as it gets, Quality doesn't just come from the machine, It comes from proper digitzing, correct stabilization and correct tensions.

Let me know if you need any more advise


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Tajima here! I have two Neos. One was the first original Neo in southern NJ. It runs great seven days a week. The only repair was a bent picker caused while tracing a cap design. In addition to getting a great digitizer its important to stay away from bad jobs. I think beginners are often so eager to get work that they accept PIA jobs that experienced embroiderers don't want. These bad jobs can suck up all your time and energy and be very frustrating and unprofitable. If you concentrate on easy to moderate jobs then you'll be more profitable.


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

I have 2 SWF machines 1501c and love them I do wish one would be full size.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I should mention that the issue causing the one Neo repair I had (picker bent while tracing cap) has been fixed on the newer Neos. The newer machines have a cap that protects the picker when tracing cap designs.


----------



## John Wilson (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: New to embroidery*



prokegler said:


> Does anyone here have any experience with SWF 1501C machines?


I have one, great machine as such, just wish i'd went elsewhere to buy it as the company i bought it from have been as useful as a sun hat in the rain...... honestly the worst ever.... took my money then put blame on me once installed, also lied through teeth about what was possible and not possible so lets just say i'd never say YES to that company again, shame really as i've spent a fortune elsewhere afterwards on other equipment since


----------



## prokegler (Feb 5, 2013)

Has anyone heard of or own/used the NEW AVANCE machine being sold by Col Desi? And, is the Liberty Software worth the $$$$$?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Beware of brands of machines that nobody has heard of. As far as software, Wilcom is the best


----------



## Rickster (Aug 23, 2012)

binki said:


> A single head will get you into the game but you can't make any money with it. You should look to a 4 head and find a good digitizer for the files to sew.


100% agree. Single head is a tough to make a profit


----------



## prokegler (Feb 5, 2013)

New question......
Anyone have any experience with the "HIGHLAND Brand" machines? 
Mesa Distributors service?
Would only like responses from those who have experience, please.....
Thanks


----------



## twinkey121 (Apr 7, 2009)

I have a 2 year old highland and love it. It hasn't let me down as of yet.. And Mesa was great even after the sale..would I buy from them again... you bet


----------

